

Validated FIPS 140-1 and FIPS 140-2 Cryptographic Modules - gnu8
http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/STM/cmvp/documents/140-1/140val-all.htm

======
higherpurpose
Related:

[http://blog.cr.yp.to/20140411-nist.html](http://blog.cr.yp.to/20140411-nist.html)

